# Herd name/Prefix



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

I need some ideas ASAP. I'm registering with the ABGA, and need some ideas for a herd name and prefix. I'm breaking away from Hamilton Acres, though i'll still be working there. I'll be raising show quality boers. I havent got a clue what to do yet..

So far i've thought of 

-Formidable Boers (4MBL Boers)
-Rising Sun Boer Goats (RSB)
-Heart of America Boer Goats (HA Boers)

I'm so indecisive! HELP!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I would do Formidable Boers. That one I would remember because it's unique.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Woodhavenfarm said:


> I would do Formidable Boers. That one I would remember because it's unique.


I really like that one too, but my breeding partner isn't sold..


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

The only drawback to any you've chosen is you aren't leaving much room for names of the goat. I would go with just Formidable as your herd name but on your website you can put Formidable Boer Goats. Like my herdname is JaLyn but my website is JaLyn Dairy Goats.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

JaLyn said:


> The only drawback to any you've chosen is you aren't leaving much room for names of the goat. I would go with just Formidable as your herd name but on your website you can put Formidable Boer Goats. Like my herdname is JaLyn but my website is JaLyn Dairy Goats.


That wouldn't be the prefix lol. The prefix would be 4MDL.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Oh lol..I must of had a blonde moment..hehe


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah keep the ranch name short as possible. We are Laughing Stock but biz cards etc is Laughing Stock Boer Goats. 
Some friends have a long ranch name on thier website but all goats are RNSH; their combined initials+ goats name on papers.
Lots more space for animal name.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

What do you guys think of these three? We like all of them and can't decide!!

-tymber creek boers (TCB)
-tymber falls boer goats (TFB)
-TUFF boer goats (TUFF)


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Hmmm now we're adding 


Cedar falls boer goats (CF boer)
Sunflower Show stock (3S) my favorite.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Sunflower show stock is out  it's a sheep farm down the street from us lol.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

I like TCB..


----------



## MOgoatlady (Oct 23, 2012)

I like both of the Tymber names


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

There is a rising sun boer goats already. I think they are in Ohio. I think I like the Tymber ones too.

ETA: Take that back, there isn't a Rising Sun Boer Goats... there are two lol. Both in Ohio.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Maggie said:


> There is a rising sun boer goats already. I think they are in Ohio. I think I like the Tymber ones too.
> 
> ETA: Take that back, there isn't a Rising Sun Boer Goats... there are two lol. Both in Ohio.


Lol yeah, I saw that. I like tymber creek boer goats, but we're pretty in love with the prefix 2XBG and are trying to find a name that works with it.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Two Timin Boer Goats


----------



## jbreithaupt (Jun 24, 2012)

Google all your suggestions to see what come up! Its crazy sometime what will come up if you type in your name. Choose one you like that has the fewest google responses. If someone can't remember the whole name, you want them to be able to find you with just part of it.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

We decided to go with the name "Blue Ribbon Show Stock" or "BRSS"


----------

